# Overlay für TS3



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Januar 2014)

*Overlay für TS3*

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob es noch ein aktuelles Overlay-Layout für TS3 gibt? Ich bräuchte eins für ingame, damit ich sehe wer gerade im Channel spricht, etc pp, aber alle die ich finde, funktionieren nicht mehr mit der neusten TS3-Version.

Overwolf funktioniert leider nicht, es kickt mich auf 20 FPS ingame in Arma 3 z.B.. Eigentlich sollte meine CPU ja stark genug für beides sein. Hm

Danke.

LG


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

Overwolf ist aktuell.


----------



## Robstar85 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

was is mit dem Teamspeak Overlay Plugin was schon in TS3 enthalten ist?


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

Ist outdated. TS  empfiehlt Overwolf.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Overwolf funktioniert leider nicht, es kickt mich auf 20 FPS ingame in Arma 3 z.B.. Eigentlich sollte meine CPU ja stark genug für beides sein. Hm



Warum können 3 Leute nicht vernünftig lesen?


----------



## Robstar85 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

sind nur 2 Leute. und ich meinte ja eben nicht Overwolf, sondern das Overlay-Plugin was du unter Einstellungen->Plugins findest. Habs jetzt nicht ausprobiert, sollte aber funktionieren


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*



Robstar85 schrieb:


> sind nur 2 Leute. und ich meinte ja eben nicht Overwolf, sondern das Overlay-Plugin was du unter Einstellungen->Plugins findest. Habs jetzt nicht ausprobiert, sollte aber funktionieren


 
Ok, nur 2, genehmigt :p Habe dort schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Weißt Du zufällig den Namen?


----------



## DrDave (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Ok, nur 2, genehmigt :p Habe dort schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Weißt Du zufällig den Namen?


 
Du suchst doch nicht etwa das "Teamspeak 3 overlay plugin", was unter plugins ist


----------



## Robstar85 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

na ich hab dort das drin:
und grad getestet...geht


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

http://imageshack.com/a/img27/9096/zgvg.jpg

Overlay manuell installiert

http://imageshack.com/a/img841/1566/ssv2.jpg

TS3 nach Neuinstallation.

Wollte nur nochmal sicher gehen, weil ich nichts finde.


----------



## Robstar85 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

Ah OK. Dann hab ich das wohl irgendwann mal selbst installiert. Kann mich nich mehr dran erinnern. Der verdammte Alk...


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

Ja, kann sein. Overwolf ist ja wirklich gut, frisst aber 20-25 FPS in Arma 3 und eigentlich brauche ich es genau dafür o.O

Alles was ich im Internet finde, ist nicht mehr kompatibel, bzw ich habe die falschen Seiten über google


----------



## DrDave (21. Januar 2014)

Robstar85 schrieb:


> Ah OK. Dann hab ich das wohl irgendwann mal selbst installiert. Kann mich nich mehr dran erinnern. Der verdammte Alk...



Ist bei mir genau so, habe es nicht manuell installiert somit muss es von Haus aus mit dabei sein oder von vorherigen Versionen kommen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

Hm, ist aber sehr misteriös :/


----------



## Robstar85 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Overlay für TS3*

vllt ein Versuch wert:

Index of /pub/hosted/ts3/releases

hier gibt es alte TS3 Versionen. vllt is da noch das Overlay-Plugin dabei. Kannst dann ja trotzdem auf ne neue Version Updaten, und es sollte dann erhalten bleiben wie bei mir.


----------

